# Gearcase oil quantity for a Troy Bilt Junior



## hammerhead pat (Nov 5, 2017)

Hi folks, new to this forum with a question I hope can be answered. I just grabbed an old TB Junior tiller off craigslist and am getting ready to re-power it and just drained the gear case while motor is off. Of course I didn't get an owners manual or any kind of info with this thing and am finding all kinds of conflicting info while doing searches on gear case capacity. One site said to get the shaft going to the tines as level as possible to the floor and fill. Am I trying to get fluid to fill the shaft or just the lower half of shaft and let it splash/spray? BTW, I will be adding 85-140 oil. Thank you in advance and hope to learn a bunch here, Pat.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

The oil level should be halfway up the main driveshaft when the machine is level. Most models have an inspection plate secured with four bolts on top of the transmission. Use an EP rated synthetic oil as these tillers use worm gears that require the extreme pressure rated oil to avoid premature wear.


----------



## hammerhead pat (Nov 5, 2017)

RC Wells said:


> The oil level should be halfway up the main driveshaft when the machine is level. Most models have an inspection plate secured with four bolts on top of the transmission. Use an EP rated synthetic oil as these tillers use worm gears that require the extreme pressure rated oil to avoid premature wear.


Thank you very much for your reply!! After my post I got down on the ground and noticed another plug about 5'' above the drain plug and the words "Oil Fill Line"( or something to that extent) so that's what I went with. Gonna guess about 50 oz.,and could see the shaft bathing in oil. New motor is on and gonna give it a test workout tomorrow!! Thanks again, Pat.


----------

